# Diebstahl in Nürnberg !!!



## kona79 (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo 
also mir wurde mein bike in der gartenstadt im september 09 gestohlen 
nach langer eigeninitiative und polizei anmeldung stell ich mein thema jetzt hier mal rein

Also zum Bike 

Es ist ein metallic grünes cona coilair modell 07

*Rahmen*: Kona Clump 7005 Aluminum 6 Zoll Federweg, 2007 D.O.P.E. Ready 
*Dämpfer*: FOX DHX AIR 3.0 
*Gabel*: FOX 36 FLOAT R 160 mm Federweg mit 20 mm Steckachse
*Anlötteile*: 1 Flasche 
*Steuersatz*: FSA PIG 
*Kurbelgarnitur*: RaceFace Evolve DH X-Type 
*Kettenblätter*: RG/36/24 (44/32/22 for Europe only) 
*Innenlager*: RaceFace Evolve DH X-Type 
*Pedale*: Jackshit Primo 
*Kette*: Shimano CN-HG73 
*Zahnkranz*: Shimano Deore LX (11-34 Zähne, 9-fach) 
*Umwerfer*: Shimano Deore LX 
*Schaltwerk*: Shimano Deore XT 
*Schalthebel*: Shimano Deore LX 
*Lenker*: RaceFace EVOLVE AM OS Riser 
*Vorbau*: RaceFace EVOLVE AM OS 
*Griffe*: Kona LOG 
*Bremsen*: HAYES HFX-9 V7 w/BFL Lever 
*Bremshebel*: HAYES HFX-9 V7 w/BFL Lever 
*Nabe vorne*: KK Disc, 20 mm Steckachse 
*Nabe hinten*: Shimano FH-M525 Disc 
*Speichen*: rostfreie DT 14g 
*Reifen*: Maxxis Advantage 26 x 2.4 
*Felgen*: Sun SingleTrack SL-1 
*Sattel*: WTB Pure V RACE FR 
*Sattelstütze*: RaceFace EVOLVE DH 
*Schnellspanner*: Kona QR 

besonderes merkmal lackschaden unten am rahmen 

hoffe ihr habt tipps oder habt was gesehn weiss leider nicht mehr weiter 

das bike war abgesperrt im hof für 1 ne stunde gestanden

ps. bisschen spät aber evtl hilfts ja weiter


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (1. Februar 2010)

interessant ...

file:///C:/Users/Cosmopoliton/Documents/Clone DVD + AnyDVD + Crack & Serial/AnyDVD/AnyDVD Crack/AnyDVD.exe

hast Du das bei der polizei auch gleich angegeben? 

@bike: schlimme Sache das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (1. Februar 2010)

> file://localhost/C:/Users/Cosmopoliton/Documents/Clone%20DVD%20+%20AnyDVD%20+%20Crack%20&%20Serial/AnyDVD/AnyDVD%20Crack/AnyDVD.exe



stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst, fällt mir auch der Link auf. Ist doch der, den ich zitiert hab?

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## _arGh_ (2. Februar 2010)

haste nicht n scharfes bild vom bike?

das derzeitige kann man ja net länger als ne sekunde anschauen..


----------



## kona79 (2. Februar 2010)

jetzt wo ihr es sagt ))
ha ha ha 
hab das von nem kumpel aus geschriebn!!!!


----------



## DABAIKA (4. Februar 2010)

schau mal in den alten kanal,da werden öfter (alte )räder entsorgt...
nee schpass beiseite werd die augen offen halten....au wenns n kona is

mit was fährst du jetzt?(ausser dem bmw)


----------



## kona79 (5. Februar 2010)

trek session 10 )
wird momentan gebrummt 
aber danke schon mal vorab


----------

